
One-third of Americans say they’d have trouble coming up with an emergency $2,00 - teslacar
http:///2017/03/22/one-third-of-americans-say-theyd-have-trouble-coming-up-with-an-emergency-2000/
======
CarolineW
Your link doesn't work:

    
    
        http://0.0.7.225/03/22/one-third-of-...

------
msahil
[http://www.marketwatch.com/story/one-third-of-americans-
say-...](http://www.marketwatch.com/story/one-third-of-americans-say-theyd-
have-trouble-coming-up-with-an-emergency-2000-2017-03-20)

------
Neliquat
2,000?

I asked some friends a while back about this. 1/3 had the cash already, most
of the rest had a plan to sell something. Pretty dismal that our financial
education is so poor here.

